# kernel build failed



## routers (Dec 24, 2009)

pls help me..


```
cd /usr/src

make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL

make installkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
```



```
./pci_if.h:238: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_MS'
./pci_if.h:238: error: stray '\335' in program
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
In file included from /usr/src/sys/modules/3dfx/../../dev/tdfx/tdfx_pci.c:60:
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_get_subvendor':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:244: warning: implicit declaration of function 'BUS_READ_IVAR'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:244: warning: nested extern declaration of 'BUS_READ_IVAR'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_set_subvendor':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:244: warning: implicit declaration of function 'BUS_WRITE_IVAR'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:244: warning: nested extern declaration of 'BUS_WRITE_IVAR'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_read_config':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:274: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_READ_CONFIG'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:274: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_READ_CONFIG'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_write_config':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:280: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_WRITE_CONFIG'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:280: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_WRITE_CONFIG'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_enable_busmaster':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:318: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_ENABLE_BUSMASTER'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:318: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_ENABLE_BUSMASTER'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_disable_busmaster':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:324: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_DISABLE_BUSMASTER'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:324: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_DISABLE_BUSMASTER'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_enable_io':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:330: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_ENABLE_IO'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:330: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_ENABLE_IO'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_disable_io':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:336: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_DISABLE_IO'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:336: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_DISABLE_IO'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_get_vpd_ident':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:342: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_GET_VPD_IDENT'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:342: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_GET_VPD_IDENT'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_get_vpd_readonly':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:348: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_GET_VPD_READONLY'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:348: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_GET_VPD_READONLY'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_set_powerstate':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:393: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_SET_POWERSTATE'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:393: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_SET_POWERSTATE'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_get_powerstate':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:399: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_GET_POWERSTATE'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:399: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_GET_POWERSTATE'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_find_extcap':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:405: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_FIND_EXTCAP'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:405: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_FIND_EXTCAP'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_alloc_msi':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:411: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_ALLOC_MSI'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:411: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_ALLOC_MSI'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_alloc_msix':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:417: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_ALLOC_MSIX'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:417: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_ALLOC_MSIX'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_remap_msix':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:423: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_REMAP_MSIX'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:423: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_REMAP_MSIX'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_release_msi':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:429: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_RELEASE_MSI'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:429: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_RELEASE_MSI'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_msi_count':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:435: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_MSI_COUNT'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:435: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_MSI_COUNT'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_msix_count':
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:441: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_MSIX_COUNT'
@/dev/pci/pcivar.h:441: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_MSIX_COUNT'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2009)

Post your kernel config, we cannot divine one.


----------



## routers (Dec 24, 2009)

Kernel GENERIC

http://www.siran.net/GENERIC


----------



## routers (Dec 24, 2009)

pls help me, my freebsd is not working.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 25, 2009)

In the first post you stated that you were building a custom kernel (MYKERNEL). Now you're posting the GENERIC kernel, which should not fail. Which one is it? A custom kernel or a generic kernel?


----------



## routers (Dec 25, 2009)

GENERIC kernel.. not custom.. make buildkernel KERNCONF=GENERIC

http://www.siran.net/GENERIC


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 25, 2009)

@routers

Update your source...

@DutchDaemon

Relax, man. Hoe laat kom jij je nest uit om kerst te vieren?


----------



## routers (Dec 25, 2009)

update now,


standard-supfile


```
*default host=cvsup10.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=.
*default delete use-rel-suffix
```


error..


```
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:411: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_ALLOC_MSI'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_alloc_msix':
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:417: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_ALLOC_MSIX'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:417: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_ALLOC_MSIX'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_remap_msix':
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:423: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_REMAP_MSIX'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:423: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_REMAP_MSIX'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_release_msi':
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:429: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_RELEASE_MSI'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:429: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_RELEASE_MSI'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_msi_count':
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:435: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_MSI_COUNT'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:435: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_MSI_COUNT'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_msix_count':
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:441: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_MSIX_COUNT'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:441: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_MSIX_COUNT'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 25, 2009)

uname -rip... please


----------



## routers (Dec 25, 2009)

8.0-RELEASE-p1 i386 GENERIC


cvsup..

```
cd /usr/ports/ && make fetchindex
/usr/local/bin/cvsup /etc/ports-supfile
/usr/local/bin/cvsup /etc/standard-supfile
```


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 25, 2009)

What about "stable-supfile"?


----------



## routers (Dec 25, 2009)

I do not use it ( stable-supfile) .. Which I take it? standard-supfile or stable-supfile ..

I'm using the standard-supfile.

*stable-supfile conf..*

```
# IMPORTANT: Change the next line to use one of the CVSup mirror sites
# listed at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors.html.
*default host=cvsup10.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
# The following line is for 8-stable.  If you want 7-stable, 6-stable,
# 5-stable, 4-stable, 3-stable, or 2.2-stable, change to "RELENG_7",
# "RELENG_6", "RELENG_5", "RELENG_4", "RELENG_3", or "RELENG_2_2"
# respectively.  
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_0
*default delete use-rel-suffix
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 25, 2009)

routers said:
			
		

> update now,
> 
> 
> standard-supfile
> ...



You're building *9-CURRENT*, which may actually not build at all. Please use tag=RELENG_8 for 8-STABLE or tag=RELENG_8_0 for 8-RELEASE. You'll have to build _everything_ again (make buildworld, etc.).


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 25, 2009)

I can't find "src-all" but your source is update?


----------



## routers (Dec 25, 2009)

standart & stable supfile's 

"src-all" ok..


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 25, 2009)

Read the handbook about cleaning "/usr/obj".


----------



## routers (Dec 25, 2009)

sorry problem continues ..


standard-supfile 

```
# Defaults that apply to all the collections
# 
# IMPORTANT: Change the next line to use one of the CVSup mirror sites
# listed at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mirrors.html.
*default host=cvsup10.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8
*default delete use-rel-suffix

# If you seem to be limited by CPU rather than network or disk bandwidth, try
# commenting out the following line.  (Normally, today's CPUs are fast enough
# that you want to run compression.)
*default compress

## Main Source Tree.
#               
# The easiest way to get the main source tree is to use the "src-all"
# mega-collection.  It includes all of the individual "src-*" collections.
src-all

# These are the individual collections that make up "src-all".  If you
# use these, be sure to comment out "src-all" above.
#src-base
#src-bin
#src-cddl
#src-contrib
#src-etc
#src-games
#src-gnu
```


*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_0  as tested, did not.


/usr/src/UPDATING


```
NOTE TO PEOPLE WHO THINK THAT FreeBSD 8.x IS SLOW ON IA64 OR SUN4V:
        For ia64 the INVARIANTS and INVARIANT_SUPPORT kernel options
        were left in the GENERIC kernel because the kernel does not
        work properly without them.  For sun4v all of the normal kernel
        debugging tools present in HEAD were left in place because
        sun4v support still needs work to become production ready.

20090929:
        802.11s D3.03 support was committed. This is incompatible with
        the previous code, which was based on D3.0.

20090915:
        ZFS snapshots are now mounted with MNT_IGNORE flag. Use -v option for
        mount(8) and -a option for df(1) to see them.

20090813:
        Remove the option STOP_NMI.  The default action is now to use NMI
        only for KDB via the newly introduced function stop_cpus_hard()
        and maintain stop_cpus() to just use a normal IPI_STOP on ia32
        and amd64.

20090803:
        RELENG_8 branched.
```


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 25, 2009)

Okay, so the secret stays...even with updating the source.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 25, 2009)

You _are_ rebuilding the entire OS, not just the kernel? You now have a completely new source tree, so you must follow the entire buildworld - buildkernel process in the correct order.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=53974&postcount=5


----------



## routers (Dec 25, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=53974&postcount=5





#  1.  `cd /usr/src'  *OK*
#  1a. `make cleanworld && make cleandir`     *OK*
#  2.  `make buildworld'   *OK*
#  3.  make buildkernel KERNCONF=GENERIC      *FAILED*


```
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:417: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_ALLOC_MSIX'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:417: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_ALLOC_MSIX'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_remap_msix':
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:423: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_REMAP_MSIX'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:423: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_REMAP_MSIX'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_release_msi':
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:429: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_RELEASE_MSI'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:429: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_RELEASE_MSI'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_msi_count':
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:435: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_MSI_COUNT'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:435: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_MSI_COUNT'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_msix_count':
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:441: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_MSIX_COUNT'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:441: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_MSIX_COUNT'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC.
*** Error code 1
```

*
An application should not be so difficult, I do not understand anything.*


----------



## zeiz (Dec 25, 2009)

Such stuff usually happens after mistakes in GENERIC or in case of src mismatch.
Relax and lets start over step by step. Your choice is 8-STABLE? Good choice.
To make things simple your standard-supfile must look like this:


> *default host=cvsup.FreeBSD.org
> *default base=/var/db
> *default prefix=/usr
> *default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8
> ...


I would recommend to keep it not in /etc where lots of critical files live but move it to /root and rename it to src-supfile:
`# mv /etc/standard-supfile /root/src-supfile`
Just in case preserve your current /etc :
`# cp -r /etc /etc.old`
Also preserve your current /boot if your system is currently running fine.
`# cp -r /boot /boot.good`
You now are safe enough so first delete your probably messed up current sources:
`# rm -rf /usr/src/*`
and lets get new sources for 8-STABLE:
`# csup -L 2 /root/src-supfile`
Continue without looking into GENERIC and don't use KERNCONF=GENERIC:

```
# cd /usr/src
# make buildworld
# make buildkernel
```
Everything is fine now? Continue as in DutchDaemon's link:

```
# make installkernel
# reboot       ## to Single User Mode (option 4)
# adjkerntz -i
# mount -a -t ufs
# cd /usr/src
```
Now preview your config files changes; pay attention to master.passwd, group, rc.conf, hosts and devfs.conf files as well as other files you could modify:
`# mergemaster -p`
Now install userland:
`# make installworld`
Merge you config files with new ones. Actually install all new files except those mentioned in `mergemaster -p` step. Delete all the other obsolete files:
`# mergemaster -Fi`
Answer "YES" on last question "Do you want to delete what's left in temproot directory?".
Reboot to new system and check if everything is OK. If you are sure it's OK delete your backups:

```
# rm -rf /etc.old 
# rm -rf /boot.good
```


----------



## routers (Dec 26, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Such stuff usually happens after mistakes in GENERIC or in case of src mismatch.
> Relax and lets start over step by step. Your choice is 8-STABLE? Good choice.
> To make things simple your standard-supfile must look like this:
> 
> ...




```
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:417: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_ALLOC_MSIX'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:417: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_ALLOC_MSIX'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_remap_msix':
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:423: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_REMAP_MSIX'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:423: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_REMAP_MSIX'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_release_msi':
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:429: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_RELEASE_MSI'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:429: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_RELEASE_MSI'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_msi_count':
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:435: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_MSI_COUNT'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:435: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_MSI_COUNT'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h: In function 'pci_msix_count':
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:441: warning: implicit declaration of function 'PCI_MSIX_COUNT'
/usr/src/sys/dev/pci/pcivar.h:441: warning: nested extern declaration of 'PCI_MSIX_COUNT'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## routers (Dec 26, 2009)

Where am I wrong, I installed 8.0 to 1 weeks ago .. works fine. I can not say this is the kernel of this problem but no I do not understand how.

notice ,  I do not use X, but I'm using vnc kde

dmesg -> http://www.siran.net/dmesg


----------



## zeiz (Dec 26, 2009)

That's nothing to do with X but do you have physical access to the machine you are installing on? Could you explain in general what you are doing?
Don't hesitate drop me a PM if you speak other languages.


----------



## routers (Dec 26, 2009)

Thx.. pm ok.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 27, 2009)

I found a few posts on the Internet where people complaining about i7 on freebsd.
I couldn't find answers there, only questions...

I don't have a clue so that's only what I think myself:
1. You successfully installed 8.0. This means that 8.0 kernel has everything to recognize your hardware. Also I'm sure you have latest BIOS for your motherboard.
2. You decided to upgrade to 8-stable that is quite smart. Majority of your hardware looks new so 8-stable kernel must also have everything to recognize it.
3. The problem is about failure while compiling new kernel from sources. I can see only 2 reasons why this happens: a) sources problem b)compiler problem.
4. Theoretically something wrong could be also with your hardware but I would put aside hardware issues at the moment.
5. If I were in your place I would try the following:
a) clean reinstall of 8.0-RELEASE, does it still work? I would install only base and kernel (minimal install) + maybe docs and man pages. No any packages, no even ports.
b) pull fresh sources from ftp. 
c) try to build CUSTOM-1 kernel without touching any options in GENERIC but only remove unused devices namely raid, scsi, nics, wireless, firewire etc for hardware you don't have.
d) if even light customization doesn't go through on 8.0 and CUSTOM-1 kernel cannot be built I would stay on 8.0 and search for similar cases and ask on mailing lists. 
e) if such CUSTOM-1 kernel can be built without problems I wouldn't even install it but CLEAN everything again and 
f) pull 8-stable sources and undergo FULL upgrade procedure step by step as described in Handbook (all the page including questions). I would keep in mind that everything must be as clean as possible. I would stay with GENERIC only.
g) if `make buildkernel` would fail again I would go back to d) or 
h) download 9-current snapshot and try to install it. Then try to update kernel on 9-current (pulling new sources and etc as in Handbook). If failure again I would
i) remove all duplicated hardware (nics, sound cards etc) from the box and leave only what is minimum necessary.
j) start over with 8-stable.


----------



## routers (Dec 27, 2009)

*
c) try to build CUSTOM-1 kernel without touching any options in GENERIC but only remove unused devices namely raid, scsi, nics, wireless, firewire etc for hardware you don't have.*


Thanks zeiz and friends ..
*I have read here, and I deleted the kernel scsi and raid, one error left .. which is partly good news. * error -> BUS_WRITE_IVAR for "/usr/src# make buildkernel "


```
./acpi_if.h:115: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_EC_WR'
./acpi_if.h:115: error: stray '\335' in program
./acpi_if.h:128: error: stray '\335' in program
./acpi_if.h:128: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_BATT_GET_'
./acpi_if.h:128: error: stray '\335' in program
./acpi_if.h:140: error: stray '\335' in program
./acpi_if.h:140: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_BATT_GET_STATUS'
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
In file included from /usr/src/sys/dev/acpica/Osd/OsdDebug.c:48:
/usr/src/sys/dev/acpica/acpivar.h: In function 'acpi_get_handle':
/usr/src/sys/dev/acpica/acpivar.h:251: warning: implicit declaration of function 'BUS_READ_IVAR'
/usr/src/sys/dev/acpica/acpivar.h:251: warning: nested extern declaration of 'BUS_READ_IVAR'
/usr/src/sys/dev/acpica/acpivar.h: In function 'acpi_set_handle':
/usr/src/sys/dev/acpica/acpivar.h:251: warning: implicit declaration of function 'BUS_WRITE_IVAR'
/usr/src/sys/dev/acpica/acpivar.h:251: warning: nested extern declaration of 'BUS_WRITE_IVAR'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 28, 2009)

Did you try to troubleshoot ACPI http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/acpi-debug.html?


----------



## routers (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you, I will change and the new one gigabyte ( http://www.gigabyte.com.tr/products/mb/specs/ga-p55m-ud2_10.html ) board will be intel.


----------



## routers (Dec 28, 2009)

problem is solved .. 

1 to 8 when opening the bios was up to say .. acpi hot plugin y / n had a message. I have it set and the kernel was compiled with NO ..

thank you all ..



```
FreeBSD mybsd 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #0: Mon Dec 28 19:10:52 EET 2009     root@mybsd:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 28, 2009)

Did you enable ACPI?


----------



## routers (Dec 28, 2009)

acpi should be? is a problem ..

I compiled the kernel but I do not see 8 cpu .. What to do, etc. Do you have a kernel smp mode?


How do I compile the kernel with 8 cpu .. smp .. ?


*dmesg -1*


```
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz (2798.03-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x106e5  Stepping = 5
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS$
  Features2=0x98e3fd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0x28100000<NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3669082112 (3499 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <GBT    GBTUACPI>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 SMT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
 cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
 cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
 cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <GBT GBTUACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
```



*dmesg -2* No 8 cpu??? 



```
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz (2798.03-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x106e5  Stepping = 5
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS$
  Features2=0x98e3fd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0x28100000<NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3669082112 (3499 MB)
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <GBT GBTUACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
```


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 28, 2009)

What need you is a HAMMER...  IMO with an I7 CPU and 4 gig of ram. I would not waste my time with an I386 version but rather go for the amd64 version of FreeBSD.


----------



## routers (Dec 28, 2009)

ahci mode enable

my computer 8 cpu , but I see 1 cpu when compiling the kernel.


```
sysctl hw.ncpu
hw.ncpu: 1
```

Why not 8 ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 28, 2009)

routers, use 
	
	



```
tags for system output.
[url=http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816]Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums[/url]
```


----------



## routers (Jan 3, 2010)

my kernel compile error -> http://www.harmanyeri.web.tr/buildkernel.log


problem solved..
thx freebsd-stable mail list, 

Thx Dimitry Andric freebsd-stable mail list..


1 month I was dealing with this error. I wrote frebsd forums everywhere. but not.
and ...
are today, but thank you very much.
I'm very happy.

Dimitry Andric wrote of me ;

Yes, your /etc/profile is fine, just leave your default settings for
Turkish locale.  You only need to use LC_ALL=C temporarily, for building
world and kernel.

For example, you could use:

```
cd /usr/src
unset LANG
unset MM_CHARSET
export LC_ALL=C
make buildworld
make buildkernel
```

and problem solved...


----------

